# Classic v Sylvia



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the footprint of these 2 is similar? Friend currently has a Classic in the usual pushed into the corner under the cabinets configuration, and hopes to upgrade to a Sylvia!


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Sylvia is a few centimetres wider (and quite a bit heavier due to the larger brass boiler) but it won't make a lot of difference to that setup. As far as height is concerned, there much of a muchness.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will fit without an issue.

He may wish to rubberise the feet on the Silvia to stop cup shuffle. Silvia's have much more vibration than a Classic


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

That PID box on the side will make his Classic wider than a standard Silvia anyhoo, so no issues there.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Unless he PIDs the Silvia there really isn't an upgrade...

I would take a PID'd Classic over a stock Silvia


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Agreed; temperature-surfing gets old very quickly...


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Unless he PIDs the Silvia there really isn't an upgrade...
> 
> I would take a PID'd Classic over a stock Silvia


Agree for espresso, but the few times I've used my friends classic I was seriously underwhelmed by it's steaming ability.

When my Ascaso died recently that's the reason I bought a Silvia secondhand instead of a brand new classic, and the difference for me is night and day.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, agree that Rancilio is far superior where steam is concerned, but in the right hands you can get beautiful milk from a Classic.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I have both machines and the only thing the Silvia has is a larger boiler that gives more steam pressure but with a PID, the Gaggia should be better there too! I never really got on well with my Silvia, found the coffee lifeless but that was probably my error rather than the machine itself. I dread going home to the UK as my Silvia never seems to give me the results I want.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Open up both machines (as I have doneany times!) and the build quality and componentry is plain to see, the silvia is a much better made machine, it the pid transfers then put it on the silvia, a pidded Sylvia Knicks spots of a gaggia, funny how you have to use a silvia part to make the gaggia steam milk properly


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

But both are rubbish at steam. The PID helps, but they are good machines for making espresso, not for milk.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> But both are rubbish at steam. The PID helps, but they are good machines for making espresso, not for milk.


The silvia is not rubbish at steam , it just can't do a bucket load in one go . You can get perfectly acceptable micro foam with a bit of skill and technique .


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I thought the Silvia was excellent at steaming for a single boiler. PITA keep refilling the boiler, But could produce same excellent micro foam as my current HX machine for latte art


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> I thought the Silvia was excellent at steaming for a single boiler. PITA keep refilling the boiler, But could produce same excellent micro foam as my current HX machine for latte art


Yep , absolutely , agree


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

xiuxiuejar said:


> But both are rubbish at steam. The PID helps, but they are good machines for making espresso, not for milk.


I don't know what makes you think that. I've only had my Silvia a week and I can already get really good microfoam, in fact I've now got the opposite problem I had with my Ascaso steel, in that I have to be careful not to end up with too much of the stuff.

If you mean they are rubbish at steam because you can't steam massive amounts in one go then you're right, but for one or two flat whites it does a really good job.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> I don't know what makes you think that. I've only had my Silvia a week and I can already get really good microfoam, in fact I've now got the opposite problem I had with my Ascaso steel, in that I have to be careful not to end up with too much of the stuff.
> 
> If you mean they are rubbish at steam because you can't steam massive amounts in one go then you're right, but for one or two flat whites it does a really good job.


Practice and you will get there, glad your getting on ok with it .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

glevum said:


> I thought the Silvia was excellent at steaming for a single boiler. PITA keep refilling the boiler, But could produce same excellent micro foam as my current HX machine for latte art


Agree with Glevum. It should be possible to pull two, three or even four shots on the Silvia - hit the steam button and once up to temp, produce enough wind to foam sufficient milk to make four lattes. The higher temp of the foamed milk plus the greater volume (around five times the shot volume) will mean the first shot pulled doesn't result in a tepid latte.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

xiuxiuejar said:


> But both are rubbish at steam. The PID helps, but they are good machines for making espresso, not for milk.


Just a thought, but has your Silvia got the steaming arm with 4 holes in the tip? I've never actually seen or used one of these but I've heard they're rubbish and Rancilio changed back to the single tip shortly after introducing it. If you've got one of these then I'm sure if you changed to the single tip you'd see an improvement


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

cold war kid said:


> Just a thought, but has your Silvia got the steaming arm with 4 holes in the tip? I've never actually seen or used one of these but I've heard they're rubbish and Rancilio changed back to the single tip shortly after introducing it. If you've got one of these then I'm sure if you changed to the single tip you'd see an improvement


I have said, it's probably my technique as much as anything and I bow to all of your superior knowledge and techniques. As I say, I only drink ristrettos and espressos but my friends are milk drinkers and seeing them with their HX and dual boiler machines is fantastic. My biggest problem is this, a new Classic can be had for as little as 160 quid. A Silvia is about 400 new I think. You are getting very close to HX territory at that price. That was my main point. And second hand, you can find a lot of value.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I agree with you there on price , I don't see the value in a new silvia at all . Second hand though they become more attractive if you can get for £200-250 . For £400 you cold get a secondhand HX which would suit better.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

xiuxiuejar said:


> A Silvia is about 400 new I think. You are getting very close to HX territory at that price. That was my main point. And second hand, you can find a lot of value.


Same with Silvia if you are patient and keep away from Ebay.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> I agree with you there on price , I don't see the value in a new silvia at all . Second hand though they become more attractive if you can get for £200-250 . For £400 you cold get a secondhand HX which would suit better.


Keep em peeled on the for sale section.... Mine should be going on next week. It's well loved and cared for









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Keep em peeled on the for sale section.... Mine should be going on next week. It's well loved and cared for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Upgrading Darren?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Hopefully.... Just trying to negotiate something at the mo. I don't want to say what it is yet to not jinx it - but it's shiney!

I'll keep you updated if it works out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Hopefully.... Just trying to negotiate something at the mo. I don't want to say what it is yet to not jinx it - but it's shiney!
> 
> I'll keep you updated if it works out.


Good luck then! Shiney doesn't narrow it down a lot, apart from not an Oscar !


----------

